# Kentucky Dam Village State Park (Kentucky Lake)



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Really nice park with 221 lots. The rates are reasonable. Most of lots are shaded. There are 3 playgrounds, 3 bathhouses (which are well maintained). 2 dump stations in 2 different areas of the park. There is a store, which is really nice, along with a laundry mat. During our visit the parvillion was used to show movies and also bingo. There is a 18 hole golf course close to the park and at the lake is a public swimming area. I was only able to fish from the bank and didn't get to do any serious fishing as I had one of my grandsons, which was happy to catch his share of perch and 1 turtle. If you have a boat, this is where you need to be.

I rate this park 6-10


----------

